# rapido problems



## aeb (Jan 22, 2008)

we are looking to purchase a rapido 746 or 7086. Can anyone advise us if they have experienced any problems with either of these motor homes.
many thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

aeb said:


> we are looking to purchase a rapido 746 or 7086. Can anyone advise us if they have experienced any problems with either of these motor homes.
> many thanks


Hi if you want a Rapido, try Martin at http://www.rapidomotorhomes.com/

Lovely chap and he knows Rapido's backwards, far far better than the other UK distributor ***********

Regards


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a 2006 Rapido Low Proflie 7087F. Bought new from Brownhills. Problems were leaking air conditioning unit on the Fiat Ducato cab. Both B pillars and one cab step replaced due to small stress fractures around the area of the pop rivets. Minor adjustments to catches on door below the sink. None of these items could be considered major as catches need to be adjusted as the caravan body flexes and the stress fractures on the pillars and step were no more than 2mm in size and were easily replaced under warranty. I use the van regularly and Iam very pleased with the build quality and layout.

Bill


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Rapido 7086*

[Hi aeb
I purchased a 7086 (BX06 NND) new from Brownhills for the 2006 season. We did some 6000 miles through France and the UK. Sold it end of 06 for a new 7097 delivered March 07. Fitted it with Cruise Control, Awning and Alarm.
We had a recall on the Truma Electric / Gas Heater. Replacement Blind on rear window due to small holes appearing. Wardrobe door became loose - fixed with longer screws. The Wardrobe and Bathroom door Knobs clash ( They like to make love to each other) I fixed this by Screwing a 3 inch long Brass doorstop (B&Q) with a rubber tip to the top of the Wardrobe door - that kept them apart! 
Otherwise no problems. Beautiful van, loved the interior space of the two facing settees. Only changed it for the 7097 because we wanted the big garage for my wife' Electric Trike and the new 3 litre engine. The Tarmac Kid


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Hi, we bought our Rapido last August and it has been back to Brownhills several times and at the moment we have had to leave it there as the heating has packed in and all the kitchen units need removing for them to find out the problem. We have had an engine malfunction, badly fitting passenger door which meant the alarm system wouldn't work and the door well takes in water from the open grills in the well. But all in all we love the van and Brownhills have taken care of all the problems.


----------

